# Alice Tully Hall Opening Nights Festival!



## lincolncenter

Hey Classical Music lovers!

As part of our Alice Tully Hall Opening Nights Festival, I'd like to invite you to some amazing events celebrating the newly transformed Alice Tully Hall. Tickets to each event are only $25! Come and enjoy!

Lincoln Center presents…

*Schubert and the Art of the Song*
February 25, 2009 at 8:00pm

Mark Padmore, tenor
Imogen Cooper, piano

As part of the Alice Tully Hall Opening Nights Festival at the newly transformed Alice Tully Hall, come experience Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin in New York's pre-eminent lieder recital hall, along with the composer's Piano Sonata in A major, D. 959.

This performance is approximately 2 hours and 30 minutes, including 1 intermission. Please note: There is no late seating.

This performance is part of the Art of the Song series

Lincoln Center presents…

*Dante's Vita Nuova*
February 28, 2009 at 7:30pm

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski, conductor

The new Alice Tully Hall is a home for the music of the 21st century, as evidenced by the U.S. premiere of Vita Nuova by Russian composer Vladimir Martynov. Performed by the London Philharmonic, led by the acclaimed conductor Vladimir Jurowski, Dante's discourses on love are set to music in this chilling opera--a medieval miracle dressed in the alluring beauty of high-Romanic operatic language.

Pre-concert lecture by Gerard McBurney in the Stanley H. Kaplan Penthouse at 6:15

This performance is approximately 2 hours and 45 minutes, including 1 intermission. Please note: There is no late seating

Lincoln Center presents…

*The Beethoven Symphony*
March 2, 2009 at 7:30pm

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Järvi, conductor

As part of our Alice Tully Hall Opening Nights Festival, one of the world's leading chamber orchestra's The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, under conductor and artistic director Paavo Järvi, will present Beethoven's infrequently performed symphonies including Overture to the Consecration of the House, Symphony No. 3 ("Eroica"), and Symphony No. 8.

Pre-concert lecture by Scott Burnham in the Stanley H. Kaplan Penthouse at 6:15 pm

This performance is approximately 2 hours including 1 intermission

Lincoln Center presents…

*The Beethoven Symphony
Late Night Concert*
March 2, 2009 at 10:30pm

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Järvi, conductor

The Alice Tully Hall Opening Nights Festival includes a late-night concert performed by The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, under conductor and artistic director Paavo Järvi. The performance includes Beethoven's Symphony No. 1 in C major and Symphony No. 7 in A major.

This performance is approximately 1 hour and 30 minutes including 1 intermission. Please note: There is no late seating

Lincoln Center presents…

*New York, New Music, New Hall*
March 3, 2009 at 7:00pm

Alarm Will Sound
Bang on a Can All-Stars with special guest Glenn Kotche of Wilco
Steve Reich & Musicians

Together fort he first time on one stage, three generations New York's contemporary ensembles perform premieres by Derek Bermel, Oscar Bianchi, Caleb Burnhans, Michael Gordon, David Lang, and Glenn Kotche; a work by Julia Wolfe; and Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians, performed with Synergy Vocals. Join us after the performance for a post-concert reception with the artists in the lobby.

This performance is approximately 3 hours and 15 minutes, including two intermissions

Lincoln Center presents…

*Ustad Shujaat Khan and Karsh Kale* 
featuring Vijay Iyer and Jonathon Maron
March 7, 2009 at 9:00pm

The Alice Tully Hall Opening Nights Festival presents a musical collaboration of four virtuosos that blends classical Indian music, electronica, jazz, and rock, and will highlight the improvisational range of their individual backgrounds in a genre-twisting experiment gone right.

Tickets available to all Alice Tully Hall Opening Nights Festival events at lincolncenter.org, by phone at 212.721.6500, or at the Alice Tully Hall Box Office located on Broadway at West 65th Street.


----------

